# End-Of-Season Maintenance / Winterizing



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

With fall here and the warm season mowing coming to an end I was curious what kinds of things you guys typically do to your equipment to prepare for the winter months. I recently acquired a used GM1000 and I want to make sure that it's in good condition come springtime, so what type of end-of-season maintenance/winterizing things should I be doing before leaving it to sit for several months? I want to put together a nice checklist that I can hang in my shed so that I don't forget anything.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I installed these gas cut off valves on all of my equipment with engines.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I installed these gas cut off valves on all of my equipment with engines.


Looks like a good retrofit upgrade. What do you do at the end of the season?

Obviously, you turn the cut-off valve to off and then run the carb dry, but what do you then do with the remaining fuel in the tank?

Do you pour it back out somehow and use in other equipment? Do you leave it there until next year? I'm curious...


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > I installed these gas cut off valves on all of my equipment with engines.
> ...


Good question. Last year I just pored in some STA-BIL Storage Fuel Stabilizer into the tanks after cutting off the fuel and running the carb dry. This year I think I might drain the tanks using the tube that goes into the cut off. I think either will work well.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Usually I:

- clean any junk off the equipment
- scrape deck if needed, good time to remove blade(s) and sharpen
- oil change and clean air filter
- check tire pressure, add as needed
- grease zerks points
- run it dry*

*I did this last year vs adding Stabil and all my equipment started up fine. The year before that, I had used Stabil and had a carb issue with my Toro 22".


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 Eric.

I also add a light coating of oil to the contact areas of the reel on my Greens mower.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

I use marine stabil year round, but still run dry in the winter. Then I'll put about a quarter ounce of stabil in the tank and move it around. I change he oil before storage. I finish with a few drops of oil in the cylinder (take out spark plug, put drops in, pull starter a dozen or so times with no plug, then reinstall plug a quarter turn only so t doesn't get full of oil). Like others mentioned, I sharpen blades and do any other maintenance before putting away for the season. My one lawnboy is 30 years old and runs great!


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

What is the purpose of the shut-off valve for winterizing? I always drain the tank and run it dry. Then start it up again and let it shut-off again. My mower has a drain plug in the carburetor bowl so I drain the last of the gas out of that. always surprised at how much drains out of the carb. Then a few drops of oil in the cylinder via spark plug inlet and pull starter to circulate.

I never keep any gas over the winter. I'll put whatever is left in my car. And for gas/oil mix I don't require much throughout the year so if I use my entire tank, I'll buy a quart of premix to get me through the rest of the year. I'll keep the leftover premix over winter since it is stabilized and ethanol free. Then use that first in the spring.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The Eagle Scout part of my brain wants to be prepared, so I make sure my chainsaw is in good working order, the chain is sharp, oiled, etc. and that I have stabilized fuel, along with some two cycle oil, just incase I have a tree come down blocking my street or driveway.

I would just add, don't forget about non-lawn outdoor equipment. I make sure my pressure washer is in a condition for storage, I give the propane grill a really good cleaning and make sure my propane is stocked up, blow out the leaves of the gutters, put anything that calls for it on a battery saver, drain and store the water hoses, and install faucet covers.

Lastly, I tend to keep spare clothes and shoes in my vehicle incase I have to abandon it due to weather (think Atlanta ice storm 2015) or an accident, so I usually check all of the vehicles this time of year for maintenance as well before it turns cold.

Be Prepared!


----------

